# 2001 Hells Bay Whipray 16 Restore



## shiprock8

I just picked this up last week and drove it from Big Pine Key to Islamorada to leave it at Islamarine for some work.  I will be repowering with a Yami 40 Tiller, taking out the center console, allgrip the floor and deck, cleaning off the forward deck to make room for an ipilot trolling motor and relocating the lights to shark eyes plus some other stuff.  It has been in storage for almost three years.
/img]/img]


----------



## Beavertail

Sweet ride!!!
Welcome to the club.


----------



## el9surf

Sweet!


----------



## TC

Nice!


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks, it feels good to be a skiff owner once again.


----------



## Dillusion

How did you find the boat


----------



## FlyFisherK

If you're getting rid of the casting platform let me know. Would be willing to try to make a deal with you.


----------



## shiprock8

I found the skiff on a CL add a few hours after it had been posted. 

I'm not planning on getting rid of the casting platform, but I will keep you in mind if I do.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

NICE find!!


----------



## shiprock8

The CC from this 2001 HB Whip 16 is for sale on the Islamarine Facebook site.


----------



## Ginclear

Man , you can't be as casual and matter of fact as your post reads ! You just 
found the ultimate , definitive poling skiff which , incidentally , is not made 
anymore , and you just " picked this up last week " . You gotta be doing  high 
eighty-fives with yourself . Congratulations . ( Now you can live up to your 
name ) . 
By the way , I wish you had posted more pics . Is that an ultralight no liner , 
or does it have a floor ? Either way , you are going to enjoy that skiff , buddy . 
Glad you took it to the right place to get the work done . That will be a brand new  
skiff when it's finished . Post pics .


----------



## FlyFisherK

No liner is the way to go....


----------



## Snookdaddy

Glad to hear you got rid of the center console. It amazes me that HB actually put a CC on a Whipray.

Are you going tiller or side console? I had a tiller 16' Waterman and my buddy owns a side console Whip. Let me know if you have any questions about either.

Bob


----------



## Dillusion

Side console is my new favorite thing in the world. Seriously it's like the open space of a tiller but the controls and awesomness of a console...


----------



## el9surf

> Side console is my new favorite thing in the world. Seriously it's like the open space of a tiller but the controls and awesomness of a console...


Exactly why I went looking for a side console, its the best of both worlds. . Had a center console but it took up way too much space. Had a tiller and it was nice and simple but annoying for longer runs. Also maintaining speed was more of a challenge as your arm and shoulder tire out. 

Looking forward to more pictures of the project.


----------



## FlyFisherK

> Side console is my new favorite thing in the world. Seriously it's like the open space of a tiller but the controls and awesomness of a console...



That's exactly right. Side console is the best combo. Do you have raise or is yours flush with the gunnels?


----------



## Dillusion

> Side console is my new favorite thing in the world. Seriously it's like the open space of a tiller but the controls and awesomness of a console...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly right. Side console is the best combo. Do you have raise or is yours flush with the gunnels?
Click to expand...

Mine's the raised version...though I do really like the small flush one too.


----------



## Chasintail22

makes me want to convert mine to a side console, but not having gunwales makes that a bit tougher! 

Nice boat Hellsbay, you're going to be amazed at its capabilities.


----------



## swampfox

> Side console is my new favorite thing in the world. Seriously it's like the open space of a tiller but the controls and awesomness of a console...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I went looking for a side console, its the best of both worlds. . Had a center console but it took up way too much space. Had a tiller and it was nice and simple but annoying for longer runs. Also maintaining speed was more of a challenge as your arm and shoulder tire out.
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures of the project.
Click to expand...

Can't x2 that statement enough. I was hard core tiller. Had a CC for a few years. Got a ECC Lostmen side console. And absolutely love it!! Best layout for a small skiff IMOP.


----------



## shiprock8

Well thanks for the comments and encouragement on my restore. About 12 years ago I bought one of Flips old Whips for $11,000. It had a Merc 25 tiller. It was the most fun I have ever had with a skiff and I have owned lots of cool skiffs. I sold it after acquiring a 2003 HB Professional. I had the 17.8 Whip Pro for 10 years but eventually shoulder problems caused me to stop fishing. 

After seeing it just sitting in my shop for so long I sold it in Feburary of this year thinking my fishing days were over. In June I blew out my shoulder completely and had to have it rebuilt. It looks like the operation will allow me to get back in the game. It's a one year recovery so life is going by very slow. 

I am verrrrry excited to have found the 16 Whip and have Tom resurrect it for me. I will put a Yami 40 tiller on a raised transom for power. It will be all set up for an iPilot 55 TM. I did acquire a Garmin 640 chart plotter which is an amazing little tool. I don't want side mount steering because of rod storage.

Sorry this got so long. I will ask Tom to take pics and post them here for the reveal.


----------



## shiprock8

Here is a pic of my HB Whip Pro.


----------



## shiprock8

OK, you guys have my full attention about the tiller vs the side console. I don't want to have my shoulder to get in the way of having the best experience with my skiff. I am trying to figure out from pictures how the rods fit on the console side to make a decision. 

If anyone can take a detailed pic of how the rods fit I would appreciate it. I know there are different side consoles on the Whip as well. Also, is there an advantage to having the Lavorski controls or do they just look cool?


----------



## FlyFisherK

> OK, you guys have my full attention about the tiller vs the side console.  I don't want to have my shoulder to get in the way of having the best experience with my skiff.  I am trying to figure out from pictures how the rods fit on the console side to make a decision.
> 
> If anyone can take a detailed pic of how the rods fit I would appreciate it.  I know there are different side consoles on the Whip as well.  Also, is there an advantage to having the Lavorski controls or do they just look cool?


Side console is the way to go in my opinion. You'll see tomorrow when you see mine. Mine is the flush version which makes putting fly rods on that side a little tough. I normally only carry 1 on that side. The raised side console will make putting fly rods under the gunnel a lot easier. I can not say anything about the controls other than they look freakin sweet.


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks, see you tomorrow.


----------



## shiprock8

WARNING THIS IS NOT PRETTY  Thanks to el9Surf I got a couple of pics of my skiff while its in line for a makeover.  This will never be a designer skiff, but I promise, it will never look like this again. Looks like I am getting a re-wire job. The raised transom is already on.

Monday I will run a skiff with a Yami 40 tiller and make a final decision as to whether I will go with a tiller or a side console. I am open to suggestions and advise.


----------



## makin moves

I know what its like to have bad shoulders, go with the side console. I had one on my copperhead and loved it. Put the batteries on the other side and it balance's the boat out nicely if running solo.


----------



## grovesnatcher

I agree with the raised side console and battery on opposite side is a great idea.


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I am listening.


----------



## rsm13

Why are you going to shark eyes...for the trolling motor?


----------



## shiprock8

Yes, I am cleaning off the forward deck to place the trolling motor pad there.


----------



## FlyFisherK

What did you decide for steering set up? Raised side console or tiller?


----------



## shiprock8

I am going with a raised side console Webb. I think it will be easier to steer while standing without having to lean over.


----------



## el9surf

I think you will enjoy not having to deal with the tiller arm. How long do you anticipate the project taking?


----------



## Dillusion

Raised side hells bay console is the best setup ever created.


----------



## robwill54

Hellsbay I have a 99 Whipray sidesteer. I will put up pics of rod storage tomorrow. 

Bob


----------



## FlyFisherK

> Raised side hells bay console is the best setup ever created.



That's the true. I love my flush mount console but would love a raised on so I could utilize all the rod storage underneath it.


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks for the input guys. Tom has hinted that it might be ready by the second week in January. As you know Eric, pinning him down is like trying to pick up a wet bar of soap in the shower.


----------



## el9surf

Any updates?


----------



## shiprock8

As a matter of fact, there is an update.  The skiff has been moved to Glasser Boat Works.  Here is a pic from day one from Jonathan.  Deck is cleaned, hatch covers are removed and hatches cleaned.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Glasser will jump right on it! That guy is legit!


----------



## FlyFisherK

That's going to be just as good as new if not better when he's done with that. He does great work.


----------



## Dillusion

You're going to love the ever living hell out of that boat when it's done.

You must be an impatient man right now lol


----------



## shiprock8

PATIENCE MY ASS!  Be calm…, be calm…, be calm.  This is not going to be easy.  [smiley=1-hypno.gif]


----------



## cosgrcs

Good move, Jonathan is a great guy and knows his stuff. I can't say enough good things about him. Your skiff will come out looking awesome.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Are you going to let him build you a side console? Your going to really like it, he has done work on my last 3 boats and they all came out like new. If you want to see how my console came out let me know I live close by the shop.


----------



## shiprock8

In the end, I decided to go with a tiller. It's really what I wanted before I bought the boat. It's the same engine either way and could easily be converted to a side console at a future date.


----------



## Dillusion

> In the end, I decided to go with a tiller.  It's really what I wanted before I bought the boat.  It's the same engine either way and could easily be converted to a side console at a future date.


Cheaper too


----------



## shiprock8

Cheaper, simpler, less weight…, all good things for a small skiff.  The real reason that I want a tiller is more existential.  Just like riding a motorcycle, it's hands on, intense.  You actually have to be fully committed.  You are more aware of everything that is happening around you.  For those that have not experienced operating a skiff with a tiller this probably sounds like bullshit, for those that have, you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Snookdaddy

> Cheaper, simpler, less weight…, all good things for a small skiff.  The real reason that I want a tiller is more existential.  Just like riding a motorcycle, it's hands on, intense.  You actually have to be fully committed.  You are more aware of everything that is happening around you.  For those that have not experienced operating a skiff with a tiller this probably sounds like bullshit, for those that have, you know what I am talking about.


Totally true... That is what I miss about my 16' Waterman with the 25hp Merc. Seeing everything unfold before your eyes at 3/4 time!

You are going to love your skiff when Glasser does his magic!

Nice to meet you last Saturday...


----------



## Dillusion

Good thing about Jon is that he sends you pics almost daily. Calms your nerves when he's got your baby.


----------



## shiprock8

> Good thing about Jon is that he sends you pics almost daily. Calms your nerves when he's got your baby.


Yes he does. It's a very different operation from where I had it last month. Thanks to this forum, I learned about Jon.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

whens the boat to be ready?  








More love for tillers here.   Would never have it any other way.


----------



## shiprock8

Nice looking skiff Capt. E. Is that Yami a 15 or 20 inch shaft? I am hoping that I don't have to raise my poling platform very much as I like to sit on it while driving.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

hellsbay,

It's a 15 in shaft. Cavitation plate is perfectly level with the bottom of the boat.


----------



## shiprock8

> hellsbay,
> 
> It's a 15 in shaft.  Cavitation plate is perfectly level with the bottom of the boat.


Thats a very nice set up.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Thanks for compliment. How about your whip? Eta? I have not read the whole thread, what are repowering with? Does the whip have a raised transom? Are you adding trim/tilt? Keep her lite!!!!


----------



## permitchaser

Sorry I don't share the love on tillers. On long trips your hand cramps, it's out in the cold and I can feel just as much with the steering wheel. I used tillers when I was young now and when I was in Alaska I want a big boy wheel


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Permit chaser, 

You must have soft hands. [ch128516]

These boats were designed to be as lite as possible. In my opinion, to many people get caught up in making life easier in too many ways. Us tiller guys still hold on to the idea of complete simplicity. Sure, it's easier to ride in a skiff with a wheel, but is necessary? Do we have to have a trolling motor? What about a power pole? Technical poling skiffs were designed to be super lite and float in spit. Every possible unnecessary material removed. 

Of course, a trolling motor, power pole, etc has its place on "flats boat".


----------



## shiprock8

> Sorry I don't share the love on tillers. On long trips your hand cramps, it's out in the cold and I can feel just as much with the steering wheel. I used tillers when I was young now and when I was in Alaska I want a big boy wheel


Not sure why you would not wear gloves if it was that cold, tiller or wheel.  Alaska is a whole 'nother thing.  Fortunately, I am in Florida.  As a native Floridian, I just don't go out fishing on really cold days.  I am not saying anything against steering wheels on small skiffs, they have a lot of advantages.

By the way, I have a steering wheel for sale from this very skiff, it's is an Edson 13 inch satin stainless.  I think it will work well in Alaska, but you will still have to wear gloves. ;D


----------



## permitchaser

If you have big gloves on its hard to feel the throttle that's why I didn't wear them. Also I can be just as aware of my surroundings standing and using a wheel. I hope you don't hit a rock or tree while tillering. And make sure you wear your kill cord. My friend has an East Cape with a 50 Honda with a console and it gets very skinny. You like tillers, great. I don't have anything against tillers, I have used them a lot. I like my wheel. Yes I have a trolling motor that is removable and I stake out with my push pole. b


----------



## Recidivists

1.94


----------



## shiprock8

Permitchaser, I guess there are not many 140 HP engines running around with tillers, so it is a moot point for you.


----------



## grovesnatcher

I stopped by the shop and they where working on your whip, it's going to be nice, I like the color. It's going to be a real classic when they get done and I like a tiller on these boats, it's fun to stand and run leaning or sitting up on the platform. The new motor should fit easy under the old platform.


----------



## Guest

> Cheaper, simpler, less weight…, all good things for a small skiff.  The real reason that I want a tiller is more existential.  Just like riding a motorcycle, it's hands on, intense.  You actually have to be fully committed.  You are more aware of everything that is happening around you.  For those that have not experienced operating a skiff with a tiller this probably sounds like bullshit, for those that have, you know what I am talking about.



Exactly! 


What Motor are you thinking about?


----------



## FlyFisherK

> Cheaper, simpler, less weight…, all good things for a small skiff.  The real reason that I want a tiller is more existential.  Just like riding a motorcycle, it's hands on, intense.  You actually have to be fully committed.  You are more aware of everything that is happening around you.  For those that have not experienced operating a skiff with a tiller this probably sounds like bullshit, for those that have, you know what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> What Motor are you thinking about?
Click to expand...

He's going with a yamaha 40 4 stroke. Great motor in my opinion for this skiff.


----------



## devrep

I'm trying to picture running aground at 30mph or so sitting on the poling platform. 



> I stopped by the shop and they where working on your whip, it's going to be nice, I like the color. It's going to be a real classic when they get done and I like a tiller on these boats, it's fun to stand and run leaning or sitting up on the platform. The new motor should fit easy under the old platform.


----------



## permitchaser

> Permitchaser, I guess there are not many 140 HP engines running around with tillers, so it is a moot point for you.


That was funny. Hey Capt. E I like that boat o


----------



## Guest

The Yamaha F40 is a good motor, but I would go with the Suzuki 60hp since both motors cost and weigh almost the same, but Top Speed should be in the 40's and Cruise will be what the F40 tops out at.


----------



## FlyFisherK

I'm not a speed demon so cruising at 25-28 is fast enough. Plus saving the extra 140lbs keeps it light.


----------



## Snookdaddy

> I'm not a speed demon so cruising at 25-28  is fast enough. Plus saving the extra 140lbs keeps it light.


I was getting 27 - 28 @ 4500rpm out of my 25hp 2 stroke Merc. on my Gordon Waterman 16, but my friend will gets 30 -32mph with his 40 Merc. It's about an 80lb tradeoff to ge the extra 2 to 5mph advantage.

I have a recently installed 60hp on my 18' Waterman, but I still love the simplicity of my 16' with the 25hp. 

My 18' Waterman is much better on the beach for tarpon (hull wise)..


----------



## shiprock8

Surprise! I am going with a 50hp Honda at 204 pounds. That's about 20 pounds lighter than the 40 Yamaha.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

No kidding, I always had the impression that the honda's were heavy motors. Guess I'm stuck in a time warp. What's the eta? Everglades tarpon season is weeks away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyFisherK

> Surprise!  I am going with a 50hp Honda at 204 pounds.  That's about 20 pounds lighter than the 40 Yamaha.


That's gonna be sweet!! Best of both worlds. Gonna get places fast enough(with hardly burning any gas) and still have quietness of the four stroke.


----------



## shiprock8

I am hoping for an ETA of early February.


----------



## shiprock8

Something really good is happening to my Whipray at Glasser Boat Works.  I think she's going to take on a shine.


----------



## Dillusion

That gelcoat will look better than the day they sprayed it with jon working on it.


----------



## shiprock8

Here is an update for my whip restoration at Glasser Boat Works.  First sanded and blocked and then buffed out.  Electrical harness and Ramlin trailer are in the oven.


----------



## permitchaser

Sweet your doing things right


----------



## rdgregg

I'm over simplifying this but did they sand with a fine grit paper and then buff and wax or is there much more to what's going on at this stage?


----------



## shiprock8

> I'm over simplifying this but did they sand with a fine grit paper and then buff and wax or is there much more to what's going on at this stage?


I think this is a pretty simple process, just tedious and detail oriented.  I am on the other side of the state and not on site.


----------



## Guest

> I'm over simplifying this but did they sand with a fine grit paper and then buff and wax or is there much more to what's going on at this stage?



To remove Every Single Imperfection ( Nicks, Scratches etc.....) 


Wet Sand Hull ( grit goes over 2000 )
Buff Hull with a cutting compound
Buff Hull with a Finishing Compound
Wax & Seal Hull

^^^^^Example

Never @ any other point has the Hull looked this Nice.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Nice


----------



## rdgregg

> I'm over simplifying this but did they sand with a fine grit paper and then buff and wax or is there much more to what's going on at this stage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To remove Every Single Imperfection ( Nicks, Scratches etc.....)
> 
> 
> Wet Sand Hull ( grit goes over 2000 )
> Buff Hull with a cutting compound
> Buff Hull with a Finishing Compound
> Wax & Seal Hull
> 
> ^^^^^Example
> 
> Never @ any other point has the Hull looked this Nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's what I was looking to know. The hull looks brand new, looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## shiprock8

Jon blocked all the corners and edges so that they are perfect and took out all imperfections in original hull. The old fuel vent is coming out and a new much improved one will be installed. There will be LED lights under gunnels and in all compartments, a bubbler for the crustacean well, and an LED light bar under the poling platform. I will also have a second set of trim tab switches installed in a small compartment under the right side of the poling platform so that I can run the skiff without having to stoop down to trim. Black SeaDek is going under the gunnels. All new fuel lines and connections. The bow will be rigged to handle an iPilot Tm. I have a Garmin 640 chart plotter that I will put on the right side of the aft bulkhead or just under the gunnel, undecided yet.


----------



## TailN

Looks fantastic, sorry but I have to ask;( is this process more expensive than buying new. I realize they don't make them like that anymore but all that work and refitting has to be expensive especially having the work done at Islamarine (the best usually costs right?)


----------



## shiprock8

> Looks fantastic, sorry but I have to ask;( is this process more expensive than buying new. I realize they don't make them like that anymore but all that work and refitting has to be expensive especially having the work done at Islamarine (the best usually costs right?)


My skiff is at Glasser Boat Works now. Yes, it's expensive, but not more than new. I am happy that I am able to take on this project. This will be my dream skiff. I am 66 years old and this will be my last skiff. In the end, you can't take it with you and I have already donated a lot to my kids and will continue to do so.


----------



## TailN

Enjoy the build and the skiff. And if you've already given enough to the kids I'm always here. I accept all donations have a great week and thanks for the response.


----------



## shiprock8

Here are some pics from todays progress.  Glad I didn't have the gelcoat painted.

   


And here is my favorite picture.


----------



## Drod07

That is a beautiful boat! Looks like she is ready to take it out fishing!


----------



## shiprock8

Jon Glasser did some selective surgery on my skiff today.  He cut out the engine cable entry piece to use for the trim switches under the poling platform.


----------



## el9surf

Looking good!


----------



## shiprock8

Restoration update: My skiff is finally starting to take shape at Glassers Boat Works.  Most of the ruff work is done and things are getting Alwgriped and shined.  The new Bluepoint poling tower is finished along with the raised transom.  The aft locker is ready for electrical.  The forward compartment battery shelf is in and painted.  Gunnels and rod racks are ready for black Seadeck.


----------



## swampfox

> Surprise!  I am going with a 50hp Honda at 204 pounds.  That's about 20 pounds lighter than the 40 Yamaha.



Good move [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] Sounds like you are getting the carbed version. Which is even better. You can fix a stuck float bowl way back in the Glades. Kinda hard to fix a shot injector or some sensor. The only negative about Honda. Is that they are kinda noisey. Get some of that auto sound stick on dampner. And put it under the cowling.


----------



## shiprock8

> Surprise!  I am going with a 50hp Honda at 204 pounds.  That's about 20 pounds lighter than the 40 Yamaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good move [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] Sounds like you are getting the carbed version. Which is even better. You can fix a stuck float bowl way back in the Glades. Kinda hard to fix a shot injector or some sensor. The only negative about Honda. Is that they are kinda noisey. Get some of that auto sound stick on dampner. And put it under the cowling.
Click to expand...

Going with a brand new non-carburated Honda. My last skiff, a 2003 HB Pro had a fuel injected Merc built by Yamaha. I had it for 10 years and the only problem I ever had was when the fuel lines began to deteriorate from the damn corn syrup they put in the gas these days. In the ten years I had it, that engine never failed to start and it sometimes went several months between starts.


----------



## shiprock8

Glasser took out the hardware on the foredeck to give it the clean look that I wanted.  He also managed to make the lines perfectly straight where the old hardware was.  Lavorsi shark eye led's will replace the pop up lights that were on the deck.


----------



## Ginclear

Wow , that Glasser guy does good work ! It's not fair that he's over there in Florida .
We need him here in Texas , badly . I think we need some kind of Government mandated 
skiff repair skill redistribution program . In fact I demand that something be done about
the skiff repair inequality that exists in this country today ! It is intolerable that 99% of 
the best skiff guys are in Florida while here in Texas we have to settle for our 1% .
99 Percenters , occupy Glasser ! Occupy Islamarine ! Occupy Hell's Bay ! 

Sorry , I got carried away by my own brilliant rhetoric . I really wanted to ask you about
your forward hatch . Are you going to keep the pop up pull on the lid or go to a Gem Lux
type of positive latch ? If so , what size gasket material will you use ? We decided that
we needed a latch so that a breaching wave couldn't lift the lid and dump saltwater into
the forward hatch . So we applied the 1/4" x 1/2" gasket material all around the raised 
edge of the hatch , and guess what ? The lid wouldn't fully close . We figured that we  
could compress the gasket with the Gem Lux ( which we haven't installed yet ) , but were 
worried that it could put too much strain on the hinge screws . We wondered if a thinner
( 1/8" ) gasket all around would work , but don't have the material to try it . Our 2000
Waterman 16 has the pop up pull and single strip of gasket on the aft edge of the hatch 
just like your skiff had . So my question is , what are you going to do ? We did gasket
the aft hatches with the 1/4" stuff and kept the rubber latches and it worked just fine .


----------



## Snookdaddy

Blueskimmer,

I'm going to save you a little time, my friend!

This is the exact same material the Hells Bay uses on their skiffs.  The one I listed has the "extreme hold" 3M adhesive and it is a little more expensive than the "regular hold" seal..

You can order it direct from Grainger and here's the link:  http://www.grainger.com/product/TRIM-LOK-INC-Rubber-Seal-10D176?s_pp=false


----------



## shiprock8

I am using the rubber seal that Snookdaddy suggested and the old pull hardware.


----------



## shiprock8

Switches installed yesterday.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

The tarpon are still eating.... [ch128512]

What was the cost of the new tower? Pm me.


----------



## shiprock8

Putting the puzzle back together.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

What's the rub rail going to be? How about that trailer?


----------



## kensfl45

What battery (Odyssey 545??) and where does the battery bracket come from?


----------



## shiprock8

Original rub rail is in great shape and will be reinstalled.  The battery is a PC680 and Odyssey makes the bracket. There is a brand new Ramlin trailer waiting for me to pick up on Friday at the factory.


----------



## shiprock8

Shhhhh…, she's sleeping.  After years in storage and three months since I rescued it, the Whip is about to wake up and fulfill her destiny, dancing across the skinny, surrounded  by tail.  Sorry…, I got carried away there.

I have been guilty of having an emotional attachment to every skiff I have ever owned, but this might be the 'one'!  This is no 'run of the mill' puppy love…, could be the real thing!


----------



## paint it black

How much is the Ramlin running you?


----------



## snark

What battery are you using? Did you purchase the battery holder or fabricate it?


----------



## Snookdaddy

> Original rub rail is in great shape and will be reinstalled.  The battery is a PC680 and Odyssey makes the bracket.  There is a brand new Ramlin trailer waiting for me to pick up on Friday at the factory.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

What's happening to the old trailer?

Photo is great!!


----------



## Dillusion

> What battery are you using? Did you purchase the battery holder or fabricate it?


google 'odyssey pc680 aluminum battery box', it's a pre-fab that you can powdercoat any color. Mine is black.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

The late evening tailers are here as well as the big boys along the outside. How's the boat coming along???


----------



## Zhunter

> How much is the Ramlin running you?


I just checked on a Ramlin for my 17 8, they wanted $4K for a basic aluminum trailer.

Nice trailers, but you're smokin' crack for spending $4K


----------



## Snookdaddy

> I just checked on a Ramlin for my 17 8, they wanted $4K for a basic aluminum trailer.
> 
> Nice trailers, but you're smokin' crack for spending $4K


I do not believe "Hellsbay" on the forum smokes crack, but he is picking up a new aluminum Ramlin trailer today!

I believe the aluminum Ramlin is less expensive if you go through a Manufacturer, like HB..

Personally, I'd probably go with a galvanized Ramlin, but since my Waterman came with an aluminum Ramlin, I'll just stick with it..  Great trailers, no matter what model you choose.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

> I just checked on a Ramlin for my 17 8, they wanted $4K for a basic aluminum trailer.
> 
> Nice trailers, but you're smokin' crack for spending $4K
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe "Hellsbay" on the forum smokes crack, but he is picking up a new aluminum Ramlin trailer today!
> 
> I believe the aluminum Ramlin is less expensive if you go through a Manufacturer, like HB..
> 
> Personally, I'd probably go with a galvanized Ramlin, but since my Waterman came with an aluminum Ramlin, I'll just stick with it..  Great trailers, no matter what model you choose.
Click to expand...

Quoted 3000 for my 16 waterman. Good price if you ask me. Of course, I'm not a crack head either.


----------



## Zhunter

Lol

That was the price HB quoted me last week for a 17 8

$3K yes, $4k for a basic aluminum is high I think.

Mine came with a galvanized, 2001, it's a great trailer, if you have it go for it.


----------



## shiprock8

I went with an Odessey PC680 battery and the box that Odessey makes for it.  I know it's hard to spend Ramlin money on a trailer, but because I will be trailering this skiff a lot and dry launching it, and because Glasser put so much work in it, I  got the aluminum Ramlin.  

I picked up the skiff from Jonathan on Saturday and hung the engine on Monday.  Tuesday it rained.  Today it was cold and windy but not raining.  One out of three was good enough for me.  I put two and a half hours of break in time on the new Honda 50.  First time running a boat for me in over a year and the first time in over three years that this skiff has been wet.  

This boat is like a street rod, classic, simple and crazy fast.  I am so glad I hung in there for the tiller.  It's like the difference between a car and a motorcycle.  You are so much more 'in the moment' with the tiller.  

A couple of guys at the ramp made a comment about my new boat.  When I told them that it was 14 years old, they looked at me like I had been out in the sun too long.  Jonathan Glasser exceeded my greatest expectations in restoring this skiff.  I can't say enough about his workmanship.  The man possesses crazy skills. 

Thanks for all the help from the Forum members for your contributions in my decision making concerning this restoration.  I have personally met or talked with many of you and I am very impressed with your willingness to help me on this project.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Looks awesome, it was great to meet you, your going to have a blast with that whip! Sea ya Shannon


----------



## vmgator

The boat looks great!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Steve I am glad to hear she turned out the way we had planned. I cant wait to hear the great stories this skiff will allow you to experience. Its been a great time working with you and keep the pics. coming!


----------



## sotilloa1078

Beautiful boat and incredible craftsmanship by glasser! Hopefully I get to see this skiff in Flamingo sometime soon!


----------



## jmrodandgun

Who did your casting platform? I haven't seen too many casting platforms  with gussets on the legs.


----------



## Guest

> Who did your casting platform? I haven't seen too many casting platforms  with gussets on the legs.


Bluepoints in Titusville.


----------



## coconutgroves

hellsbay - Freaking awesome, that picture made me drool all over the dinner I am eating right now!


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks for the comments. This will be a working skiff. I am looking forward to fishing the floods in Jax and St. Augustine all the way down to the Contents in the lower keys, Flamingo and of course Pine Island Sound and Sarasota and Tampa Bays.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

I will pole that beauty free of charge, anytime!

Best regards,

Captian Eli


----------



## cosgrcs

Boy that thing came out nice! I am seeing 36-37 with my boat ready to fish. Yours should absolutely fly


----------



## firefish

pm sent to Glasser


----------



## shiprock8

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU Jonathan Glasser!!!  I love my skiff!  Go to Glasser Boat Works Facebook page for more pics.  Look for this skiff to be featured in SkinnySkiff.com in the near future.  

Thanks again to everyone on this forum for all the great info and support during this restoration.


----------



## shiprock8

Just so you know…, this is what I dragged in to Glasser Boat Works.


----------



## PG350

Love the skiff.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I love the water shot!


----------



## vmgator

Good lord that boat is badass.


----------



## shiprock8

I just installed a tiller extension from Carbon Marine.  Actually, it took less than a minute to install.  It makes all the difference.  I can now operate my skiff by sitting on the poling platform, standing on the upper deck and leaning against the platform, standing on the floor or sitting down.  This is why I wanted a tiller instead of a wheel.  It's so versatile and leaves the floor completely uncluttered.  I have great visibility operating from the standing position.  Thanks Carbon Marine for a great product.


----------



## [email protected]

What kind of numbers are you getting with the 50?


----------



## shiprock8

> What kind of numbers are you getting with the 50?


I'm still breaking in the engine but I had it up to 38 once.


----------



## PG350

I think that might be the perfect skiff. 

Please stop posting pics, I don't think I can take any more torture.


----------



## MariettaMike

>


Nominated for "Best Picture of the Year"

Love that skiff.


----------



## devrep

what's the story on having a pro photag taking pictures of your boat?


----------



## Rediculous

> what's the story on having a pro photag taking pictures of your boat?


I'd imagine the "pro" is him. I'm not positive about that, but it seems the most logical....


----------



## jeross

Hell, if I bought that skiff, had it restored and it turned out THAT good I might hire an entire film crew to document it!

[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## shiprock8

You guys are too funny!  It's me doing the photography.  I don't consider myself a pro  because I don't make over 50% of my income with it.  Let's just say, it's a serious hobby, like my fishing.  With a subject like this, I just have to take advantage of it.  Since I'm happily married, it's like having a girlfriend that my wife is ok with, so why not have fun or even go a little bit crazy.

By the way, I stepped on an oyster taking that photo and had to wear a bandage and stay off the foot for 2 days after.

I just had Master Repair in Stuart, Fl, install a 55lb thrust iPilot on the bow.  Since I fish alone a lot, not always by choice, it will be nice to have the TM when I need it.  Mike and Rose, the owners of Master Repair, are great to deal with and the custom work done there is second to none.  Master Repair has done my trolling motor installations and my custom rigging for the last 20 years.  Even I was impressed when Mike took the little Whip into his shop and had his guys lay moving blankets over the gunnels so that it would not receive even the slightest scratch during the installation.

I sat down with Mike and Rose and Mike schooled me on the latest and greatest hardware for my installation.  We worked everything out and came up with a plan.  I went with an Odessey 1200 battery and MR built me a custom battery box.  I wanted a charger but not in the boat because of weight.  So Mike suggested a Dual Pro 6 Amp single bank charger, which he custom rigged with a Battery Tender Power Connector.  This allows me to unplug the TM and plug the charger into the same place, eliminating another hole in the skiff.  Mike also rigged my Garmin 640 GPS so that it plugs into my 12 volt outlet but changed the plug and outlet to a lock and twist so that it would not come undone during operation.  Lastly I wanted an LED work light under the poling platform and Mike suggested a Seamaster Extreme 10 inch bar, which he installed for a very clean look.  Everything came out perfect as usual.  Rigging at Master Repair was the perfect cherry to top the exceptional work that Jonathan Glasser did on restoring this 14 year old skiff to better than new.

I threw in a pic of the starting battery, Odessey 680, and the electrical set up.

Trust me when I say that I really had no idea what I was getting into when I bought this skiff 4 months ago.  Now that it's finished, I just want to use the crap out of it and enjoy it.   [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

I live a mile and a half from master repair, thanks a lot for calling me and letting me check out the skiff


----------



## shiprock8

> I live a mile and a half from master repair, thanks a lot for calling me and letting me check out the skiff


Wow! I am really sorry, I wish I would have thought of it. I enjoy all your input here on the Forum and would liked to have met you.


----------



## permitchaser

I wish my boat was that easy to work on. I have stand on my head to get to some places.... Cool boat


----------



## swaddict

now......, that is a wiring job, great finished whip, enjoy


----------



## cutrunner

> I live a mile and a half from master repair, thanks a lot for calling me and letting me check out the skiff
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I am really sorry, I wish I would have thought of it.  I enjoy all your input here on the Forum and would liked to have met you.
Click to expand...

No worries, theres always next time. I don't see Mike closing up shop anytime soon


----------



## shiprock8

Now if I can just get a small window in between the thunderstorms that are all around today and tomorrow, I will go out and play. Seems like when I was waiting for stuff to get done the weather was great. Now that it's finished, the weather is messing with me. Patience...,I need patience! [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]


----------



## FlyFisherK

Saw you're selling your Garmin. What route did you decide to take with a GPS?


----------



## shiprock8

> Saw you're selling your Garmin.  What route did you decide to take with a GPS?


I decided to make some adjustments in positioning the 640.  I have it now where my legs and body block direct sun from hitting the screen and it is mostly visible.  The 640 is just not as bright as the dedicated marine GPS's.  I even bought a Garmin 50S but took it back.  By the way, that 50S is very nice, if I decide later that the 640 doesn't work for me, I will go with the 50S.  It does have a sounder mode but I don't need it and would never set it up.

What did you decide to use on your Whip?


----------



## FlyFisherK

I went with a Garmin 545 on a ram mount. It doesn't have a sounder which I like. It's really simple and the ram mount is simple and strong and I can take the unit off and only have a small mount left on the front of the console.


----------



## shiprock8

I think you made the right move. The Garmin 640 is very hard to see in sunlight. They list it with all the other marine GPS's like it was equal, but it's not. False advertising if you ask me.


----------



## Snookdaddy

I'm looking hard at the Raymarine Dragonfly right now. My friend just had one installed on his Marquesa (the one Glasser massaged) and it is clear as a bell, even with polarized glasses on. My ols Gman 182c may be on the block soon.


----------



## cutrunner

I have the dragonfly on my boat.
so far its seriously the best unit money can buy in its price range. The charts are great and the down vision is super awesome. I bottom fish and spear fish a lot and this unit is awesome at finding great structure.
obviously not useful for flats fishing but you have it if you ever decide to find some grouper or snapper
heck even tampon or cobia on the beach


----------



## cutrunner

Tarpon :


----------



## shiprock8

The Raymarine Dragonfly looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Godzuki86

Just read the whole build thread hellsbay. Very beautiful skiff. Glasser does some great work!

[ch128077][ch128077][ch128077]


----------



## flytyn

Phenom Whip. Thanks for the fantastic thread.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Truly a great skiff. I have been lucky enough to fish out of it for the past couple of days as we chased tailing redfish on the flood tides. The skiff not only looks amazing but is the perfect skiff to fish from. Not to mention that hellsbay is a great guy to fish with. I can't wait till my Whipray is done.


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks Icarus for the hospitality.  It was certainly my pleasure and good fortune to meet and fish with you.  I look forward to fishing together again.  Who knows, maybe someday we will meet on the Platte.

Here is a pic of the little Whip in the weeds.  I call this one:  Sorry..., we're out in the field and away from the office.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Looks like paradise to me! She's pretty!


----------

